# Which is better? Gu Hong, Haiyan Memory or FII?



## CuberJun (Sep 2, 2010)

I got some money from my parents and i heard this are some of the best cubes out there but I'm not sure which is better.


I think i would prefer something not(THAT) locky , and is kinda loud. So i think i'm stuck with the Gu Hong and the Haiyan Memory..

Which is better? In terms of lockyness and speed.


----------



## su466120534 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would rather buy Guhong..


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 2, 2010)

Use the search bar please, this topic has been brought up too many times...


----------



## CuberJun (Sep 2, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Use the search bar please, this topic has been brought up too many times...



Really? I just found comparisons/choice between A5 and FII or Haiyan Memory.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 2, 2010)

Watch countless videos and decide for yourself. If you still can't pick one, flip a coin.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea search bar is key since these are the top cubes they're brought up extremely often in reviews and debates. I have a modded A-V and it's absolutely lovely. I don't own a GuHong though hut I've heard good things about them. Watch some reviews on YouTube cause then you can see what the cubes can do when they're lubed and tensioned well. I highly recommend the A-V though. Out of the box it cuts well and I added Lubix after I modded it and now it cuts anything that I come to in a solve. It is a "clicky" cube but it turns fast. It took me a few days to adjust to the speed since I switched from a store-bought. F-IIs get mixed reviews. Personally I'm not buying one until I get a solid 4x4 but I do plan on a GuHong before that. Of the three I'd say the F-II is least favorable (based on other peoples reviews). Watch Thrawsts A-V review. He's practically making babies with it lol


----------



## theace (Sep 2, 2010)

They say that the A-V pops. It's a well known fact that the GuHong CAN'T pop. It has a gummy feel to it I hear. IMO, get the guhong.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2010)

The F-II never pops nor locks up.
I haven't tried the GuHong but the Alpha V in my opinion is disapointing.
Locks up often and pops.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2010)

theace said:


> They say that the A-V pops. It's a well known fact that the GuHong CAN'T pop. It has a gummy feel to it I hear. IMO, get the guhong.



My Guhong pops occasionally. Because of the rounded centres and corners, the edge can slightly miss-align, and there's an opening for the thin part of the edge to force the edge out. The corners never pop/come out at the same time though. The edge popping doesn't seem to de-stabilize the cube though.
Just saying that the Guhong can pop. I'm not saying it will, but it definitely CAN pop.


----------



## Portponky (Sep 2, 2010)

Any cube can pop if you mash it hard enough.


----------



## nck (Sep 2, 2010)

Portponky said:


> Any cube can pop if you mash it hard enough.



Not really.

For the best cube, purchase all 3, use GuHong core with FII edges and Haiyan memory (not AV) corners. Works like a dream.


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

nck said:


> Portponky said:
> 
> 
> > Any cube can pop if you mash it hard enough.
> ...



wut. 
You has video? I want to see this :O


----------



## Innocence (Sep 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > Portponky said:
> ...



I'm going to try this, my GuHong came in the mail today, and out of the box, it isn't great. It does M moves like a V-cube, because of the deep cubies. It also just seems slow.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait. My Alpha V doesn't pop at all. If everyone's is popping, maybe they should reset the tensions...

Or, you can just get a preassembled one.

F-II has a smoother feel, but in my opinion it's a little out of control.

GuHong is a little crispy, but it's also a little out of control, but not as much because of the crispiness.

Alpha V is very crispy, and it hardly locks up (mine doesn't, anyway), but if you have a problem with lockups, just get a blade or sandpaper and do the corner mod, it's not that hard.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have all 3 and they are all good, but it seems like the memory is best for me,


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 2, 2010)

I have an A5, self modded to Haiyan Memory. 
It barely locks up and pops about 1 a week. And I'm a very rough cuber. 

It came pre-assembled from speedcubeshop and lubed. Whoever set the tension there, is awesome. I haven't touched the tension, ever.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 2, 2010)

I would buy the guhong it is amazing and I love it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't speak about the haiyan, but the Guhong is definitely better than FII. I used to love my FII, but after using a guhong, it just feels horrible in comparison now.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 2, 2010)

Portponky said:


> Any cube can pop if you mash it hard enough.



My GuHongs (got 4 of em) don't pop. One of them is a bit looser than the rest, and periodically I pull an edge out during a D slap. But it's more on technique than the cube's fault.

Also have the A5, and Haiyan Memory (#1950) and I think the Guhongs are better in my opinion.

- Pixel -


----------



## radmin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have all three.
GuHong is the best but I prefer my self modified Alpha V.
I don't care for FII but it's good. It's just blah to me.
I don't regret buying any of them.

For OH GuHong is untouchable.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 2, 2010)

All the cubes are good enough. I pick GuHong, though.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 2, 2010)

theace said:


> It's a well known fact that the GuHong CAN'T pop.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 2, 2010)

UPDATE: Stupid me is stupid, the Haiyan Memory corners are smaller, I forgot about that.

But if you like the smoothness of the FII, but it isn't fast enough for you, switch out to GuHong frame. It feels a little more like Haiyan Memory that way IMO.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > It's a well known fact that the GuHong CAN'T pop.



Dude your cube is too loose man


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 2, 2010)

I prefer the F-II to my GuHong. The GuHong feels out of control and was crap outside of the box. You HAVE to lube it, no choice. The F-II you don't need to lube. But on the other hand the stickers on the F-II are garbage.


----------



## Mitch15 (Sep 3, 2010)

i love how people throw around the words can't, never, always, etc


----------

